# [STAGE1] bootstrap sur un dual core 64 bit

## clovis666

Bonsoir,

J'ai un petit souci pour le bootstraping 64 bit avec un Intel P4 T5250 Merom Core 2 Duo :

```
(...)

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1-r2/work/build-amd64-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/config.log

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1-r2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3387:   Called src_compile

  sandbox-1.2.18.1-r2.ebuild, line 87:   Called econf '--libdir=/usr/lib64' '--enable-multilib'

  ebuild.sh, line 577:   Called die

!!! econf failed
```

Voici mon make.conf :

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -mtune=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -s -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -s -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

Etant donné que cela fait longtemps que je n'ai plus installé la Gentoo avec le stage 1, je vois pas trop ce qui cloche.

J'ai monté les processus, les périphériques (/dev) pointant sur l'environnement chrooté et monté une partition swap.

J'utilise LVM2 et voici ce qui est monté actuellement :

```
proc on /proc type proc (rw)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)

tmpfs on /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)

tmpfs on /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)

varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)

varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)

devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)

tmpfs on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)

/dev/sda3 on /mnt/gentoo type reiserfs (rw)

/dev/sda1 on /mnt/gentoo/boot type ext2 (rw)

/dev/sda5 on /mnt/gentoo/usr type reiserfs (rw)

/dev/sda7 on /mnt/gentoo/home type reiserfs (rw)

/dev/sda6 on /mnt/gentoo/opt type reiserfs (rw)

/dev/sda10 on /mnt/gentoo/tmp type reiserfs (rw)

/dev/sda11 on /mnt/gentoo/var type reiserfs (rw)

/dev/sda12 on /mnt/gentoo/var/tmp type reiserfs (rw)

/dev/sda8 on /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage type reiserfs (rw)

/dev/sda9 on /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles type reiserfs (rw)

none on /mnt/gentoo/proc type proc (rw)

/dev on /mnt/gentoo/dev type none (rw,bind)
```

J'utilise Xubuntu Live CD x86~64 bit car il n'y a que cette version que j'ai pu trouver qui gére mon chipset réseau RTL8101e.

Je ne sais pas ce que j'ai pu faire (ou pas fais) pour que cela bloque. Peut-être me manque t-il le multilib? j'ai essayé emerge -s multilib mais aucun résultat. J'ai l'impression d'être dans une impasse, peut-être n'ai-je pas suivi l'ordre chonologique de base pour que le bootstrap s'effectue?

En tout cas, merci à ceux qui pourront m'aider à installer ma distro préféré !Last edited by clovis666 on Thu Jan 31, 2008 8:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

Je vois pas trop ce qui cloche non plus (à part peut-être tes CFLAGS avec -mtune=pentium-m et -s ... vires les et reessais pour voir)

petite question: pourquoi installer Gentoo à partir d'un stage 1? quelles sont tes raisons?

[edit]Au fait, édites le titre de ton topic afin de coller au règles du forum. genre "[STAGE1] bootstrap sur un dual core 64 bit" [/edit]

----------

## clovis666

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Je vois pas trop ce qui cloche non plus (à part peut-être tes CFLAGS avec -mtune=pentium-m et -s ... vires les et reessais pour voir)
> 
> petite question: pourquoi installer Gentoo à partir d'un stage 1? quelles sont tes raisons?
> 
> [edit]Au fait, édites le titre de ton topic afin de coller au règles du forum. genre "[STAGE1] bootstrap sur un dual core 64 bit" [/edit]

 

C'est fait ! Je suis content d'avoir eu une réponse aussi rapide, merci encore  :Smile:  Il est vraiment bien ce forum ^^

J'installe à partir d'un stage 1 car je trouve ça fun  :Very Happy:  Et puis, je vois pas trop d'inconvénients (à part que c'est plus long bien sur). La dernière fois que je l'ai fait, c'était avec la version 2005.0 issue du Mag Linux+ Giga Pack Edition, faut dire que ça date un peu.

Maintenant, il paraîtrait qu'installer à partir d'un stage 1 ça fait un peu vieille école et que ça sert pas à grand chose. Mais bon, je ne vais pas m'arrêter sur des "on dit". Quoique ^^ Y'a t-il vraiment plus de soucis avec le stage 1?

Je teste tout de suite tes conseils, merci encore et peut-être à tout de suite  :Smile: 

Edit : Peux-tu me rappeller ce qu'implique le CFLAGS -mtune=pentium-m ? Je pensais que c'était pour les CPU Pentium mobile (étant donné que je suis sur un laptop).

----------

## guilc

Oui, il y a un souci avec le stage1 : le stage de base n'est pas "clean", ce qui fait qu'il peut y avoir des fichiers dans l'arborescence qui n'appartiennent à aucun package.

Bon, c'est pas dramatique, mais ça fait sale d'avoir des fichiers qui n'appartiennent à personne dans le système  :Smile: 

Le stage3 n'a pas ce défaut

Pour le -mtune : utilises "-mtune=native"  :Wink: 

C'est géré par les gcc récents, et ça lui permet d'autosélectionner tout seul les bonnes optimisations CPU en fonction de ton CPU (à partir de /proc/cpuinfo). Au moins pas la peine de se prendre la tête à choisir la bonne valeur  :Wink: 

----------

## clovis666

Woo woo ça marche merci  :Wink: 

J'ai juste laissé -s mais... j'ai un second doute, car je crois qu'il fallait un -S majuscule pour exclure le soutien pour le debugger.

-woops?

----------

## clovis666

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Oui, il y a un souci avec le stage1 : le stage de base n'est pas "clean", ce qui fait qu'il peut y avoir des fichiers dans l'arborescence qui n'appartiennent à aucun package.

 

OK, cela revient peut-être au fait que certaines dépendances inutiles demeurent après une désinstallation par exemple.

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Pour le -mtune : utilises "-mtune=native" 
> 
> C'est géré par les gcc récents, et ça lui permet d'autosélectionner tout seul les bonnes optimisations CPU en fonction de ton CPU (à partir de /proc/cpuinfo). Au moins pas la peine de se prendre la tête à choisir la bonne valeur 

 

Je viens de tester avec -mtune=native mais bizarement ça passe pas...

----------

## geekounet

1/ Le stage1 n'est pas supporté, et foire souvent, et n'apporte rien du tout, et c'est pas l'execution d'un script de bootstrap qui va t'apporter des connaissances supplémentaires, vu qu'il fait tout à ta place.

2/ Nettoie tes cflags de ces options de ricer quand tu ne sais pas ce qu'elles font. le -s miniscule entres autres, si j'en crois le man de gcc, va te donner des executables bien foireux. Et le -mtune ne sert à rien puisqu'il y a un -march. Et je rappelle que l'optimisation par les cflags, c'est du flan, ça n'apporte aucune perf en plus, voire ça les empire, et ça cause plus de problèmes qu'autre chose.

EDIT: le -march=native c'est qu'à partie de GCC 4.2  :Wink: 

----------

## Bapt

 *guilc wrote:*   

> à partir de /proc/cpuinfo

 

Heureusement qu'il ne passe pas par /proc/cpuinfo, car /proc ce n'est pas portable, la plus part des unix ne dispose pas de /proc (par exemple les BSD), or l'option native fonctionne dessus, je pense plus a une sorte d'autodétection interne. Je ne sais pas quel est le méchanisme de détection des cpu mais je ne pense franchement pas que ce soit /proc.

Sinon pour revenir au sujet : +1 geekounet

Dans ton cas un simple "-march=native -O2 -pipe" devrait simplement suffir. (à partir du moment ou tu as gcc-4.2, march=toncpuquiva bien avant (man gcc devrait t'aider pour cela).

Sinon : 

 *clovis666 wrote:*   

> Peux-tu me rappeller ce qu'implique le CFLAGS -mtune=pentium-m ? Je pensais que c'était pour les CPU Pentium mobile (étant donné que je suis sur un laptop)

 

Sans vouloir trop de dire RTFM, j'ai eu la réponse avec un simple man gcc 

```
pentium-m

          Low power version of Intel Pentium3 CPU with MMX, SSE and SSE2

          instruction set support.  Used by Centrino notebooks.

```

----------

